# Significance and Qualities/Characteristics of Animals in Kenpo



## Ceicei (Mar 1, 2004)

What is the significance of these four animals in American Kenpo: Tiger, Deer, Bear, and Monkey? What are the qualities and characteristics of each of these animals and how are they evident in what phases of your Kenpo study?

- Ceicei


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 1, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> What is the significance of these four animals in American Kenpo: Tiger, Deer, Bear, and Monkey? What are the qualities and characteristics of each of these animals and how are they evident in what phases of your Kenpo study?- Ceicei



Actually None.   Unlike many "traditional systems" that base their Art on the historical studies of these animals, Ed Parker used logic and a pragmatic approach as a foundation.

Historically {see Infinite Insights Volume 5, page 2} the Chinese did take notice of these animals at one time to mimic or copy certain movements to utilize as self defense examples for humans.   They were  the foundations of many traditional Chinese systems of today that can trace their histories back to these eras.  Many are rumored to have been established in the famed Shaolin Temple.  The tiger (strength), leopard (cunning), crane (flow), snake (fluidity), mantis (accuracy), monkey (flexibility), bear (power), deer (speed), eagle (keen awareness) and even the mythical dragon (spiritual) or combination of these animals were developed into systems based on the traits of each.


However, today we rarely (with the exception of zoos) are able to observe these animals in the wild as the Chinese or others once did.   They do play a role in the history of the martial arts but are of little use today other than to add color to a system.  Rather Mr. Parker "identified" sound scientific principles that would be universal to all who study the system in depth.

 :asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 1, 2004)

Ok......  (Thinking)

If American Kenpo does not have an emphasis on animals like many other martial arts do, but rather emphasize, as you say, sound scientific principles instead, then perhaps I should alter my original questions a bit.

What are some examples of these principles and when did these principles become evident or more clear to you at what points during your study?

In other words, what were your "ah-ha" moments that made a principle click for you?

I realize some learn gradually, and others learn, "oh golly, now I finally understand!"

- Ceicei


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 1, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Ok......  (Thinking)
> 
> If American Kenpo does not have an emphasis on animals like many other martial arts do, but rather emphasize, as you say, sound scientific principles instead, then perhaps I should alter my original questions a bit.
> 
> ...



Well, for me "personally" (I can't speak for others), I would have to say that I can't really remember when each one hit me..... it was a gradual thing and to tell you the truth it is still happening...... its part of what I call "The Process"

Different things will hit you at different times..... due to a seminar, experience, a web post, or who knows any number or other stimuli..... HEE HEE

 :asian:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 2, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Ok......  (Thinking)
> 
> If American Kenpo does not have an emphasis on animals like many other martial arts do, but rather emphasize, as you say, sound scientific principles instead, then perhaps I should alter my original questions a bit.
> 
> ...


I have these "a ha" moments all the time these days. Its like when you  finaly realize what the Led Zeppelin lyric "sprinkling for the May Queen" means. You kick your self for not knowing before, and you wonder how much more stuff you thought you understood is waiting in the wings. Take the saying, "What ever the attitude, so is the response". Have you ever really thought about the meaning of the word attitude? Just like the idea of Black dot focus, you could really base your whole art on attitude. Its all part of the journey I suppose. :asian: 
Sean


----------



## Rainman (Mar 2, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> What is the significance of these four animals in American Kenpo: Tiger, Deer, Bear, and Monkey? What are the qualities and characteristics of each of these animals and how are they evident in what phases of your Kenpo study?
> 
> - Ceicei



Five animals- Tiger- dragon- snake- leapord- and crane.  For seizing techniques (espeicially in extemporaneous form)  The dragon's hand formation (with is also in our salute) represents an effective way to grasp an arm.   For me I still use imagery of the five animals along with the concepts because they are conceptual as well.  Meaning if you can learn the attributes of each animal it can and will add to your conceptual understanding.   

The five hand shapes I mentioned are all over the art of American Kenpo- Lots of theory behind each animal but the usefullness will depend on what your needs are.  If you are persuing mastery of yourself I would research these animals just to start with.   I use anyting and everything that helps me to develope.  

Think about changing up your style when you fight...  You can't use the same style all the time because your opponenst will come to understand what you do.  There are all kinds of ways to change your style just using western concepts but the chinese put these five styles together into one art form.  They all have some unique qualities and they all exist to a certain extent in American Kenpo.  Breathing can control your style, each of these animals breaths differently.  To take a look at the Tiger for example will show power from the beginning of a movement to the end- The snake will relax until contact- each has their place.  

I have really over simplified in these examples but just to give an idea what can be done look at your hand formation and exactly what it is doing and how it is doing it.  Is the strike and hand formation characteristic of the animal it represents?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 2, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> You could really base your whole art on attitude.  :asian: Sean



Powerful statement..... It all starts with Attitude!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 2, 2004)

Rainman said:
			
		

> Five animals- Tiger- dragon- snake- leapord- and crane.
> 
> You can learn the attributes of each animal it can and will add to your conceptual understanding each has their place.



Why just restrict it to these 5..... why not the entire animal kingdom.... each animal has its unique qualities ...... If you are going to study one... why not check out the rest as well.   :uhyeah: 

Dragon ?  :idunno: 

 :asian:


----------



## Rainman (Mar 2, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Why just restrict it to these 5..... why not the entire animal kingdom.... each animal has its unique qualities ...... If you are going to study one... why not check out the rest as well.   :uhyeah:
> 
> Dragon ?  :idunno:
> 
> :asian:



You know why... time, material availability, and of course weeding through what is out there.  Then of course I use the five elements so the five animals are about as far as I have gone... I did look at Southern mantis though... an awesome system to be sure.

Why a question mark on the dragon?  The grappling link?  When you grab someones wrist- I grab largely with the middle, ring, pinky and thumb.  The index finger controls and is basically straight... the exact same hand formation can be found in chin na, and is represented in secrets of chinese karate page 112.

:asian:


----------



## kenpo_cory (Mar 2, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> Its like when you  finaly realize what the Led Zeppelin lyric "sprinkling for the May Queen" means.
> Sean



So that's what he's saying!?


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Mar 2, 2004)

kenpo_cory said:
			
		

> So that's what he's saying!?


http://www.durangocoloradousa.com/stairwaytoheaven.html

Dark Lord


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 3, 2004)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> http://www.durangocoloradousa.com/stairwaytoheaven.html
> 
> Dark Lord


Thanks Clyde, My personal belief is that while the May queen and genitalia thing is what that particular lyric means, the reason it is found in the song at all is to show the similarities to what a groupie will subject herself to for the chance to hang with Led Zeppelin (or any other rock god), and what a May queen was subjected to. Just a theory.
Sean
Ps Certain things sprinkle.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 3, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> Thanks Clyde, My personal belief is that while the May queen and genitalia thing is what that particular lyric means, the reason it is found in the song at all is to show the similarities to what a groupie will subject herself to for the chance to hang with Led Zeppelin (or any other rock god), and what a May queen was subjected to. Just a theory.
> Sean
> Ps Certain things sprinkle.



:-offtopic  :-offtopic  :-offtopic  :-offtopic  :-offtopic  :-offtopic


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 3, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> :-offtopic  :-offtopic  :-offtopic  :-offtopic  :-offtopic  :-offtopic


Busted. Guilty as charged. :asian: 
Sean


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 3, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> Busted. Guilty as charged. :asian:
> Sean



LOL now recite the creed and go to your room.


 :boing2:


----------



## pete (Mar 4, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> LOL now recite the creed...



yes there are two paths to go by, but in the long run, there's still time to change the road you're on...

does anybody remember laughter?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 4, 2004)

pete said:
			
		

> Does anybody remember laughter?



Not with this crowd, baby!!!

%-}


----------



## kenpo_cory (Mar 4, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> :-offtopic  :-offtopic  :-offtopic  :-offtopic  :-offtopic  :-offtopic



Sorry Mr. C I guess I kinda started that one.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 4, 2004)

kenpo_cory said:
			
		

> Sorry Mr. C I guess I kinda started that one.



LOL, no prob. just want to keep this section "a little" on topic.  I don't want Bob to fire me.   :asian: 

artyon:


----------

